# Yeti hopper ice retention



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

The ice retention is fucking glorious 
3 days as a satellite cooler on the San Juan and then 2 days on the porch.... Still had ice and cold beer in it!


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

Mine worked duty as day and beer cooler on the San Juan as well... Getting in and out of it every couple of beers as well as snacks. I froze one-liter "tonic water" bottles 3/4 full of water to use as ice--they lasted the first three days, and then I would put a small chunk of block in from the big cooler every morning and it would last a full day easily--meaning cold beer all day long.


----------



## Moon (Jul 25, 2007)

so your wildly expensive cooler held ice for 3 days..... I'm sorry, how much did you pay for one of those??? I bought a cheap ass coleman that holds ice for 3 days, think I paid $10 for it at a garage sale....


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

Well then, you paid ten dollars more for your cooler than I did.


----------



## Aroberts (Apr 20, 2009)

Was the $10 cooler a soft cooler? Every cheap soft cooler I have owned don't hold ice for more than half a day. They also leak like a sieve. I don't own a Hopper, I know they are absurdly expensive but I do think in the long haul the Hopper would be worth it. Everything I have read about them is quality quality quality so maybe the Hopper would outlast (35) $10 cheap coolers?


----------



## SKeen (Feb 23, 2009)

You bought your cooler for $0? That's a good deal.

Anyone have suggestions for best coolers under $100?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## SigNewt (Oct 27, 2015)

AO Coolers Silver 24 Pack Soft-Sided Fishing Cooler https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00329RV9O/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_O.Iyxb8XE1KGG

Bought one of these to ride opposite my captains bag in the rowing bay. Nice cooler, 2-3 days ice retention and no leaks.


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

RTIC makes a soft side cooler for $99. It raves it's better than the Yeti hopper. Don't know, but I do know it's a month out on back orders.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

SKeen said:


> You bought your cooler for $0? That's a good deal.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions for best coolers under $100?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


 
I have the AO 48 can cooler and have been pretty impressed so far.. it fits in the bow or stern of my rmr storm perfectly.


One of my friends has the Ice mule that is pretty slick also. it had good ice retention.


----------



## h20shed (Apr 26, 2005)

I bought one because I wanted to, and I'm happy with it. Held ice for three days on the San Juan last week, and still had CCBs after days on the river and driving 7 hrs. home in the blazing hot sun. It was a "satellite" cooler, being refilled daily with drinks and snacks - but not ice - for my little girl and all the adult beverages the kayaks/small boats on the trip without room for their own cooler couldn't carry. That may or may not be worth the $ to someone else.


----------



## SKeen (Feb 23, 2009)

Not wanting to spend much more than $100, I am leaning heavily towards the Gott 150.

150 Qt Gott™ Marine Cooler | Rubbermaid

Anyone have experience with this one to share?


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

SKeen said:


> Not wanting to spend much more than $100, I am leaning heavily towards the Gott 150.
> 
> 150 Qt Gott™ Marine Cooler | Rubbermaid
> 
> Anyone have experience with this one to share?


I've got one, had it for 3 seasons. Works great. I also have an older Yeti 100. Ice retention (pound for pound) is much better in the Yeti, but the Gott with it's slide in containers holds about 4-5 gallons of Ice. I can load up the center "bay" with crushed ice and will have cocktail ice for 4-5 days. It'll stay effectively cool for 6 to 7 days if fairly managed. That's with the frozen containers, two other half gallon containers, and 3 or so bags of crushed. With that ice load it performs similarly to the yeti with half as much ice (6 -1/2 gal jugs and 2 bags crushed)- in short the extra 50 qts of capacity mostly goes to ice to even the performance out. With that said, ithe Gott sits better in the boat and is easier to organize with the dividers, so I use the it a lot more than the Yeti. 

I think the thing that gets over looked in these discussions is that rotomolded coolers perform as well as "traditional" coolers with less ice. But for the price the Gott 150 works very well, I'm glad I have it for sure.

Next for me is 50-70 qt roto cooler to keep in my truck for lunch and such at work and on weekends. First good deal when I have spare cash will get swept up.


----------



## hand8272 (May 24, 2011)

Ezcruzr said:


> Well then, you paid ten dollars more for your cooler than I did.


Was this a taxpayer cooler?


----------



## OCFry (Jul 29, 2015)

Canyon Cooler Outfitter 22


I love this cooler. Way bigger than it looks and holds ice like mad.


----------



## Daryl (Apr 16, 2013)

Canyon has some new backpack soft coolers that look really nice and the price is palatable. Currently out of stock but am on list for when the big one becomes available.

We used 80 dollar 150 qt walmart coolers on recent Deso trip and lined the interior with 2 layers of double bubble (HVAC bubble wrap) and we had ice on day 5 with very little cooler discipline.


----------



## Buddha09 (May 15, 2014)

*Met Expectations*

I've been living in the proximity of a Yeti Hopper 20 for the past 3.5 weeks, from 8 days on the the Deso-Gray Canyons, to day trips on local rivers, to trailer camping in a driveway and on BLM lands, and finally to multiple days in a hotel room between day trips fishing. The cooler has held up very well for a day cooler. It has kept beers cool for 3 days at a time on limited ice in varied conditions. The owner of said YETI tells me he achieved 5 days of cold beer after five days in household conditions. Well done Yeti


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

I got me one of them new yetis, it done holds I've for like an whole hour in the right conditions!


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

I no 1 thing fur suur. Ifin my kooler leeks water in my boat. Ile throw it n the river. Nuttin pisses me off mure than a kooler leekn water in my boat. I mean if I wanted my boat to get wet I would put in in the water.


----------

